# Name the song



## Jannick85 (May 26, 2016)

Hey guys could you help me identify the song in the video starting from 6:55


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_Champions_League_Anthem


----------

